# Off Site Lease Contract



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm going to be leasing a horse from a friend of a friend. The horse will be kept at a barn not to far from my place, and i will be in charge of all feed, farrier, and vet bills. I will be using the owners tack though.

Does anyone have a contract i could use this to protect myself? I dont want to be accused of stealing this horse.

Thanks in advance!


----------

